# So here is my Disc Brake Mount



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been interested in frame building for years and finally done some work. I used an old frame I had in my shop and added a disc brake mount and removed the old brake bosses. I wont tell you what make the frame was because most of you will consider it a stupid thing to do. I have welded for years (mostly mig) and sweated a lot of copper pipe (so what) but fillet brazing is not one of my skills. I know I should have taken pictures before the paint but I didn't think of it. Also, it looks MUCH better now. I made a jig to set up the disc mount and it worked great. I tested it for size and placement on a couple of different frames before I used it for actually brazing this one. I used silver because of the lower temperature required as I didn't want to unbraze the dropout.

Matt.

Also I just finished the floor the bike is set on. I am much better with wood.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice job on that brake tab jig...........:thumbsup: What is the function of the square stock extending up towards the seat tube?


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

Smokebikes said:


> Nice job on that brake tab jig...........:thumbsup: What is the function of the square stock extending up towards the seat tube?


Check for alignment by putting it up to the seat tube?


----------



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

It was to check for alignment but I really dont think that I needed it since the dropouts were already in place and I wasn't planning on them moving. When the jig axle in properly in place it shouldn't matter since the disc tab is relative to the placement of the wheel. I dont know if this is the usual way of placing disc tabs it is just what I came up with. 

How do you guys get such smooth looking brazes. Is it all done with the torch or do you file or sand or dremel or what? All of my test brazes were stronger than the angle iron I was testing on so I think the strength is there but the end product looked like crap. Lumpy with a redicously uneven filet. Since the integrity of the joint was based on capillary action I am not worried about strength but I did a lot of filing. 

How much bondo should I be using?:skep: :lol: 

Matt


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

For smooth fillets.........clean tubes, plenty of blue flux paste, just the right heat applied, and lots of practice. :thumbsup: Check out Steve Garro's work at Coconino Cycles, it is awesome.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

But fillets are also filed down, generally, even if they are quite smooth to begin with, like Steve's!


----------



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

Practice is the next step in the plan.


----------

